# FFAs in SoCal?



## Big450inLACa (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello, any FFA's looking BHM in LA Ca or OC Calif areas?


----------



## KingMordred (Jul 11, 2008)

I am 500 and Central Cali


----------



## Kazak (Jul 13, 2008)

Big450inLACa said:


> Hello, any FFA's looking BHM in LA Ca or OC Calif areas?


but i dont think they exist out here.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 13, 2008)

ok, so where should i look?


----------



## RockDJ (Jul 13, 2008)

I've yet to come across a woman who will admit she is a FFA. We are too much of an image conscience city. What part of Cali are you from Missaf?


----------



## FreneticFang (Sep 15, 2008)

Just moved to LA and I'm definitely an FFA, though I'd say my preferences stop at the 300 lb range. 

Mini-FFA?


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in SO Cal. Taken by a handsome BHM-to-be.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 17, 2008)

From topics like this I've always thought there were a lot of FFAs in the SoCal area (at least more than in other places), but they're always in a relationship. Too bad for us =(


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll be in Orange County in less than two months! Of course, the trick with me is the BHM also has to be an FA. Le sigh.


----------



## california_august (Sep 18, 2008)

woo for SoCal!


----------



## Kazak (Sep 18, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'll be in Orange County in less than two months! Of course, the trick with me is the BHM also has to be an FA. Le sigh.


I'm in Orange County. where you gonna be? visiting or moving in?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 19, 2008)

Kazak said:


> I'm in Orange County. where you gonna be? visiting or moving in?



Moving near HB.


----------



## Kazak (Sep 21, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Moving near HB.


cool. beach girl? or just so happens to be near HB? mmm... whats the topic again? ... oh yeah... so we'll finaly have a F.F.A. in So Cal (and not that far from me). well in advance I like the welcome you to the O.C.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2010)

This thread needed to be revived. FFA. Orange County. Right here. LOL


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 10, 2010)

Just putting in a plug for the West region in the Events section...check it out.  Let's have a big fat SoCal gathering!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2010)

I'm new on the west coast, so I'm always up for new friends in the area.


----------



## SanDiega (May 11, 2010)

There is one in San Diego!


----------



## isamarie69 (May 12, 2010)

Guys us bbws have the same problem.


----------



## FishCharming (May 14, 2010)

damn, i just left socal...


----------



## JenFromOC (May 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> damn, i just left socal...



 Why would anyone leave SoCal?


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (May 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Why would anyone leave SoCal?



They must not like the beach!


----------



## JenFromOC (May 14, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> They must not like the beach!



...or the mountains, or the beautiful people, or the awesome weather, or the sky high home prices, or all the other good stuff....LOL


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (May 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> ...or the mountains, or the beautiful people, or the awesome weather, or the sky high home prices, or all the other good stuff....LOL



lol, you had me till ya said sky high home prices, then I thought maybe another state would be better!

I love So Cal, but I've traveled this country and seen some really great places.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 14, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> lol, you had me till ya said sky high home prices, then I thought maybe another state would be better!
> 
> I love So Cal, but I've traveled this country and seen some really great places.



I can't leave...I'd rather live in my cheap ass apartment and be in Costa Mesa then live in a mansion in another state. Ok, maybe that was a little dramatic, but hey...I gotta make the best of this LOL


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (May 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I can't leave...I'd rather live in my cheap ass apartment and be in Costa Mesa then live in a mansion in another state. Ok, maybe that was a little dramatic, but hey...I gotta make the best of this LOL



I grew up in Costa Mesa so I know what you're saying. It's a great place and there is so much to do.


----------



## Joe944 (May 14, 2010)

I feel the same way about living in the bay area. So expensive but it is a great place to live!


----------



## growingman (May 14, 2010)

I live up near SF now, but I was born and raised in LA. I love Ca north and south. I have lived in Asia and Europe and have traveled all over the world. It is true that there are some awesome places in the world, but California is the best place for me. I love the diverse beauty in the terrain and the people. Being a man who loves good food, where else can you have excellent Mexican, Thai, Chinese, French, Italian, and any other kind of food you enjoy all in the same day if you want.

California has so many beautiful women. For a straight man it is really a paradise. However, I have found a direct correlation between women interested in relationships and the size of my belly. Size does matter in California especially belly size...


----------



## JenFromOC (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, off to Patrick's Pub in Costa Mesa right now....wooo hooo....beer! LOL


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (May 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, yeah, off to Patrick's Pub in Costa Mesa right now....wooo hooo....beer! LOL



Darn! I missed it....


----------



## Joe944 (May 22, 2010)

growingman said:


> I live up near SF now, but I was born and raised in LA. I love Ca north and south. I have lived in Asia and Europe and have traveled all over the world. It is true that there are some awesome places in the world, but California is the best place for me. I love the diverse beauty in the terrain and the people. Being a man who loves good food, where else can you have excellent Mexican, Thai, Chinese, French, Italian, and any other kind of food you enjoy all in the same day if you want.
> 
> California has so many beautiful women. For a straight man it is really a paradise. However, I have found a direct correlation between women interested in relationships and the size of my belly. Size does matter in California especially belly size...



Eh I don't know about that, I've yet to really meet any FFA's in the bay area.


----------



## Aurora (May 23, 2010)

I lived in SoCal (Encino) for two years, just recently moved back to Minnesota. I still visit though, in fact I'll be down there for two weeks beginning this Friday.  However I am taken, and I'm a bbw. So yeah.


----------



## growingman (May 24, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> Eh I don't know about that, I've yet to really meet any FFA's in the bay area.



Oh, yeah, exactly my point. Although I have met a few FFAs in the bay area, I have met very few. I rarely had a problem meeting women when I was thin. However, I find the bigger and rounder my belly gets, the less women seem to be interested. Sad but true. Most of the FFAs I have met online are either in the NE around NY and NJ, or in Florida. We need you guys out in the West!


----------

